# Co-habiting Couples & Job Seekers/Rent Benefit & Means Test



## whackers (3 Mar 2010)

Hi There,

Can anyone clarify what the current status and position is with co-habiting couples,   my partner has been out of work for nearly 12 months and in this time has received JA but not applied for rent allowance (using savings which all but gone now).

We have been told that once the 12 months are up a means test will be required to qualify for Job Seekers Allowance,  however that the chances of receiving JA is slim because as we are co-habiting the welfare will look and means test MY salary, savings & outgoings and therefore deem that I am financially able to carry the both of us.  Even though this will not be the case in reality.   Is this true?  And what is the criteria on the means test???
thanks alot!


----------



## gipimann (3 Mar 2010)

Yes, in both cases (Jobseeker's Allowance and Rent Supplement), you will be treated as a couple.

If you are working full time (30 hrs per week or more), then neither you nor your partner will qualify for Rent Supplement, regardless of your income.


----------



## whackers (3 Mar 2010)

Thanks for your reply,  will we qualify then for Jobseeker's allowance at all?  Even something?


----------



## huskerdu (4 Mar 2010)

whackers said:


> Thanks for your reply,  will we qualify then for Jobseeker's allowance at all?  Even something?



It depends on your salary.

The rules for the means test are available on the following website

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...-payments/means-test-for-jobseekers-allowance


----------

